

Ask HN: review my startup - Issue Pop - stuartk

Hi, I've recently moved out of private beta, which was only around 20 users.  I got some pretty decent feedback, but wanted to open it up to the wider world to get some honest appraisals so I know what needs work on.<p>Issue Pop is a simple issue tracker/feedback app. http://issuepop.com.<p>Thanks<p>Stuart
======
edent
I want to see a screenshot on the front page. Show me what I'm getting for my
money. I clicked around a few links - nothing.

How is this different to GetSatisfaction, GitHub Issues, or even a shared
GoogleDoc?

No https - so I'm not typing in a password. Why can't I register with GitHub,
Twitter, Facebook logins etc?

Your sign up form doesn't tell me what the validation criteria are. How am I
meant to know that the password has to be 6 characters or more?

I'm not saying it's a bad idea - but your landing page doesn't convince me to
sign up. Show people what you're selling and make it easy for them to trust
you.

~~~
stuartk
I had a screenshot on the front page before, but replaced it with the intro
video. I should probably create a tour page, with screenshots of various parts
of the app.

SSL is coming soon.

Thanks for the feedback.

